# Mail : mes courriers "indésirables" restent invisibles !



## Sardequin (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

j'ai fait une recherche sans rien trouver d'approchant à ma question !

Voilà : en dépit des réglages qui semblent correct, les mails indésirables une fois dans le dossier courrier indésirable sont invisibles !

je m'explique : le mail indésirable va bien dans le dossier indésirable et le nombre de mail apparaît bien a coté du dossier ! Mais quand je clique sur le dossier il est vide !

Ça ne fait que depuis dimanche que ça me fait ça, avant tout était ok !

J'avais réglé les préférences correctement en cochant filtrer le courrier indésirable et Placer dans courrier indésirable (mode automatique) ! Et tout fonctionnait parfaitement ! ce n'est donc plus le cas !

Y'a t il une solution pour retrouver mes réglages !

Actuellement j'ai coché laissé dans boite de réception (mode apprentissage) ! On verra bien !

merci !


----------



## Pilou2 (13 Décembre 2005)

Dasn prférences/comptes
tu sélectionnes le compte en question et tu as bien cocher (dans Comportements des BAL) :
-placer les courrier indésirable dans un le dossier courrier indésirable
-vérifié que le menu déroulant n'est pas sur "effacer immédiatement"
?


----------



## Sardequin (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui, c'est bien réglé comme ça !

Je précise quand même que j'ai encore Panther et donc la version de mail qui va avec (1.3.11 (v622/623)) et que le problème est arrivé d'un coup !


----------



## Sardequin (13 Décembre 2005)

Bon, après avoir re régler encore une fois Mail, tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre !

En fait j'ai ré-appris à Mail à gérer les indésirable avant de rétablir le dossier indésirable !
Bref, un petit mystère informatique ! Pourvou qué ça doure !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (13 Décembre 2005)

Même si on n'aide pas, les gens résolvent leurs problèmes sur MacGé, nous sommes formidables :d


----------



## elaeudanla (17 Décembre 2005)

C'est étonnant , j'ai moi aussi ce problème depuis dimanche... ça ne pourrait pas venir d'une mise à jour ?


----------

